# Swiss's Chaos Ogre Army. May 26th update



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

The theme of my army is Chaos Ogres, and while I contemplated having all the Chaos gods represented, I'm a Nurgle fan at heart so I'm doing them all as Nurgle to make for a disgusting and disturbing army. I first got the idea making Nurgle Chaos Ogres for my WoC, but found I didn't want to field them... but loved making them. So it kind of expanded into doing an Ogre army with all kings of crazy conversions and making something nightmarish. I know some may disapprove, but vanilla Ogres never really appealed to me... I need to have a cool theme for them.


It might be a while before I get to painting them, as I'm wanting to do a lot of work on modeling them first to make them look amazing. Every model should have conversion work done, and not in a subtle way. However, for paint scheme I'm thinking of *not* doing the gray skin tones, but going with the tanish skin tones much like in the new book. Also blues and greens here and there for a color that pops and catches the eyes, probably using tattoos to enhance that effect. 

One goal of this army is to have an army that can be stiff competition in appearance scores. Even if I don't win best appearance or anything, I want it to have a solid standing in appearance and for people to enjoy seeing it across the table from them.

Ironguts...

Well these seem to be the heart of most Ogre armies I've seen, and there is just something appealing about a giant ogre thumping even some beasts on the head.



















The Mournfang are conversion from the Rot fly kit with Ogres. Had to dremel off the legs and some other things here and there, but they're coming along.


















Going with two units of these, and I'm they're properly creepy and easily believable as Mournfang. Going to be careful with basing either using magnetics or a unit filler behind them so I can cross use them as Rotflies.








Here's the WIP of the Butcher/Slaughtermaster. Will probably give him an apron.




This guy is a unit filler for the Ironguts. He'll be on a 80 wide by 40 deep base to represent two ogres. He is an ogre splitting like an Amoeba. Still needs some greenstuff work, as I'm having to do it in layers.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

That is some really disturbing work 

Congratulations


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

All i can say is wow, that is some messed up awesome stuff right! Looking forward to seeing where you go with this!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Debating if the Unit filler should have a foot growing out of the split or not. Leaning towards not.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd say not myself. Can't wait to see paint on these especially the Bloatfang


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the splitting ogre. A great idea! I really like the look of the convesrions you are doing. I will certainly be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a really awesome idea! Great to see some Fantasy love on the boards too!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Well.... this is dark.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Debating on what I want to do with the leadbelchers.

Option 1) With converted heads (all my heads will be converted), I can have them open enough so they're projectile vomiting. That will be their 'attack'... projectile vomiting on the enemy. The randomness being how rancid their last meal was. Downside is, what do I do with their arms? Conventional weapons? Will the projectile vomit be enough to let the opponent know they're not just Bulls?


Option 2) Organic guns. Basically using some tubing I bought at Menard's with some greenstuff work I can make it look like an organic/warped barrel that is coming from their arm(s) firing at them.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

swissdictator said:


> Debating on what I want to do with the leadbelchers.
> 
> Option 1) With converted heads (all my heads will be converted), I can have them open enough so they're projectile vomiting. That will be their 'attack'... projectile vomiting on the enemy. The randomness being how rancid their last meal was. Downside is, what do I do with their arms? Conventional weapons? Will the projectile vomit be enough to let the opponent know they're not just Bulls?
> 
> ...


Incorporate the cannons into their open mouths. Judging by what you have already done on here that should not be to difficult for you. Their hands can hold the "Ammo"


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the idea of option 2 - gives you that parasite melded to steampunk tech look.

Keeps it separate from Skaven yet not 'standard nurgle'.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I've got him mostly the way I want him. Just a little smooting on some of the skin, and some gut plate work and he should be done.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Schweizer qualität!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Wondering if this makes the gut plate split look better on the Amoeba Ogre.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Still working on the Amoeba ogre. It's a bit hard to see on the right side of the split, but made it look more organic/fluid in the split of the gut plate.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you nailed the green stuff around the gut plate. Another point, did you sculpt the raised forheads? They are really bizarre but work so very well.

You should use UHU adhesive and water effects to make sticky slime and gore around the split. It would work really well!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

The top half of the foreheads are pieces of Cthulhu. 

BSB work in progress continued. Took some advice and turn the hand holding the book into a tentacle so the proportions remain reasonable. He's already named Bill and Ted, but he needs a fitting title. Sorry, no Grand Poohbahs in this army.



WIP Irongut dude. Found those arms sans weapon, so I made my own. He was tricky as the head and arms were already on. To remain consistent with the heads for the Ironguts, I had to detach the hands, dremel the head, reattach hands cleanly (pinned too) and rebuild the weapon.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

How about Bill and Ted Mawsome Adventurers? Poor joke I know. I love how you have kept momentum with the progress of this army and your GS skills are enviable


----------



## dracohunt (Feb 16, 2012)

I would love to see you do a nurgle chaos giant


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This is looking great. I think you have a lot of great idea going on here!

The ogrerot flies look like they need to be rethought though. The proportions between the fly sections and the ogre sections, taking into consideration the chitinous armor and the fleshy ogre bits need a lot more than blobs of green stuff to make them work.

As for the lead belchers I could see either method working out well. I think my preference is for hands full of rotting zombie chunks, and gullets as guns. I could also see a perfectly good mix of both ideas in one unit. A few guys with twisted guns a few others more favored by nurgle able to shoot from the gut.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

@Ratvan

Thanks, I've been inspired lately. Partly for just my mind wondering as I am still healing a year after a major surgery (Pectus Excavatum repair). It's a way of managing the remaining pain, plus I still lose a lot of sleep to it (~3-4 hours of sleep) so I let my mind wonder.

@Dracohunt

I'm really tempted to work on one. Partially tempted to convert one up on my own, or if I should just convert the existing giant. Former would cheaper and allow for A LOT of creativity, but the later would play it safer... so we'll see.


A couple more Ironguts. Part of the reason you see liquid greenstuff slathered on various spots on some of my models is I use watered down liquid green stuff to fill in where pieces are glued together to make it a bit more seamless.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

WIP of the Giant's head. Nurgle themed Giant for use with my Nurgle Chaos Ogre army and my Nurgle WoC.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

WOW, This is some outstanding sculpting work!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! The giant bears some resemblance to the Goblin King... I want to see some paint on some of these now!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

keep this up! you have some serious sculpting abilities, here! (and some disturbing visions in your mind...)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the teeth on that giant! Where is his chin from?


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad people are liking it. The chin is just the back side of his head. Using Cthulhu heads, which I then converted up (IE dremelling the tentacles to give him teeth on top... and flattening the bottom sections and building my own teeth).

Glad they're disturbing. I really want this army to be disturbing, the stuff of nightmares. If this army makes people turn their head to check it out, to vomit, or both I will be happy!

WIP Giant. His one arm will have two more 'main' tentacles, perhaps with fangs/hook like teeth. I've got some more crazy stuff prepared for this guy.




So if I had a twisted giant with some mutations would it be disturbing to have a "screaming" mouth with a tongue emerging from it to be one of the legs? This tongue-leg would have warts and perhaps an eyeball on it. This being a second mouth on the lower part of the torso.


----------



## dracohunt (Feb 16, 2012)

I think the tongue should split on the end so it looks like two toes but not quiet yet. Maybe just a maw with razorsharp teeth. He might be standing on one foot while the tongue leg is enrolling a human to swallow hole. Just some things that popped up in my mind


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

The Ogrerot Flies are inspired! The whole army's inspired! Keep up the great pace!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really looking forward to seeing the giant! This log is fucking amazing btw!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Saulot said:


> The Ogrerot Flies are inspired! The whole army's inspired! Keep up the great pace!





Jacobite said:


> Really looking forward to seeing the giant! This log is fucking amazing btw!


Thanks for the complements, it really means a lot! The support just motivates me even more, so again I thank you. There's some VERY talented people in my neck of the woods (Johnny Hastings, Joe Rogers, Dave Bednarek) so they have set the bar very high, and it encourages me to just work that much harder on an army even if I doubt I'll ever be at their level. Hoping this army is original and I'm hoping I'm sealing the deal on the nightmarish/Chaos theme.

WIP Giant. You can see how the first leg turned out, I worry it is terrible as I'm horrible with limbs. You can also see where the second "leg" will be. It's going to be a tongue coming out of that second mouth, probably forked (to better allow for balance). I'll put some warts on it, and maybe an eyeball on the tongue-leg. Right now the wire is there to provide a foundation to sculpt on top of.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

WIP of the Giant continued. You can see part of the tongue-leg that he will have and two little eyes in the tongue-leg. Still need to do the other fork of the tongue-leg, add warts, and texture to it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The thick leg as it is I don't think works, yet. The foot seems too small in comparison to the leg. But the leg as a whole can be trimmed, sanded, and re detailed if need be, or you could sculpt some sort of pants on him. And if the pants are sort of baggy, the existing shape should be fine.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Trimmed the leg to make it look better, and I've also increased the size of the foot. Pictures will come a bit later though.

Taking a break from the giant to work on some other things, here are two sabertusk conversions.


Here is Zach the Sabertusk.




Here's Victor



Victor the Sabertusk will get some more work done on his skin in the center to add some texture to it, to give it a more disgusting feeling to it.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

I might mix types of leadbelchers that I've thought up, variation can be good.

WIP Leadbelchers, still need to do some work on the mouth of the Ogre that is warning. Contemplating having a tube feeding them from various "interesting" points... such as the neck or a container worn like a back pack (think like the Ghostbuster's proton packs... but tanks of goo instead).

Might also touch up the cannons to look more... daemonic.



Also the third sabertusk, done a bit more work on the greenstuff around his 'chest' maw.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Those Sabertusk's are horrible! I get shivers looking at them. Amazing work.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad you like the sabertusks and that they give you shivers! That will justify their having the fear rule IMHO.  I thought about I wanted to do them for a long time before finally settling on a basic idea and running wild with it.

Did more work to improve the "barrels" of the first batch of leadbelchers.




Leadbelcher bellower. I shall name him Thunderlungs Sarek.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Fourth and final leadbelcher.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Early WIP of the "Slugblaster" my Ironblaster conversion. Personally, I think he isn't disturbing enough.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Still working on the slugblaster to make it look better, but I am taking the time to do a test model.

WIP Test model for the Chaos Ogre army. Not happy with the fleshtones, as flesh is frustratingly hard to paint... and I feel I did a poor job on it. He still needs tattoos/war paint. Debating between green war paint, or tattoos (which would have a hint of blue). Rust effect doesn't show up quite right in the photo, but I'm going for a rusted effect on the weapon. Also not happy with the leather... ugh... I feel like this guy is a big let down.

Also thinking of dropping the blue pants for green pants, honestly.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Might do some highlighting on the skin, but hopefully he looks more Nurgly. Used a little bit of purple wash to give it a bruised feel in parts. Switched pants to green for Nurgly feel. Also need to touch up the eyes a bit to keep them that bright yellow.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Almost debating painting the skin like the Nurgling or pants, and giving the pants a 'cold' blue effect like he originally had.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice, love the little nurgling on the base. Have you maybe considered a green wash over the skin early in the painting stage to give the skin a bit of a sickely hue?

Very nice work!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Early WIP of the Amoeba Ogre. Still needs freehand work on the gut plate, rust effects, and some other things. Wanting feedback on the skin though. Tried to give it a sickly feel.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent and deeply disturbing all at the same time. There is some scary shit going on in your head to be able to come up with these, father nurgle would be proud. Not to mention the skills to pull these off. Fine work.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments about the scary shit in my head, my dreams can be really surreal sometimes. Not to mention what my body has been through over the last year as I heal from a pectus repair surgery, so this project has been VERY helpful in my recovery as it helps me relax. 


More work on the Amoeba Ogre. Not sure what I want to do with the gutplate, if I want to do some freehand work (and if so, what?) or just leave it there. I kind of like how the yellow turned out on (from our perspective) the right gut plate piece. Going to tweak his arm cloth a bit, but otherwise I'm happy with him... he just needs basing.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd maybe get some chipping or something on the metal, maybe work some dirty silver into the melted part so it looks like metal of some type? As for freehand... hmmm maybe 3 or four nurgle symbols? Like they are mulitpling as well?


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

VERY early WIP of one of the Mournfang (or as I call them Ogre-rotfly-centaur things). Still *very* early in the shading of the skin and the carapace. I have at least 4 more things to do with the skin alone. Though the general concept should be clear.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ergh gribbly. Looking forward to seeing how these turn out. How dark are you going to go with the yellow on the wings?


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Not sure on how dark, it seems brighter in the pics... Kind want that dirty look like the gut plate I'm thinking.

So I was working on my mournfang conversions when, this happened. Is it Papa Nurgle saying he approves?





More pics of the the Mournfang sans giant moth. Still WIP, but progress has been made.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

swissdictator said:


> Not sure on how dark, it seems brighter in the pics... Kind want that dirty look like the gut plate I'm thinking.
> 
> So I was working on my mournfang conversions when, this happened. Is it Papa Nurgle saying he approves?



Wow! Blessed by the Lord of the Flies! 

(Took me a while to figure out this pic! LOL)


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

swissdictator said:


>


I'd "dirty" up the pants even more; these guys are devotees of Nurgle, and should have all manner of... substances... on their pants. Previous meals, blood, slime... think average university-age male sweatpants that have NEVER been washed...


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

I've since dirtied the pants. 


Updates on the Ogrerotfly that will be my mournfang.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

First of the Sabretusks. Still needs static grass. 

Slightly different skin tone than the actual Ogres.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

More sabretusks.

I think they seem friendly. Don't you? Just imagine them after some "catnip"...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Well done Swiss. I love the fact that your taking the take to make each model unique. Kudos for that brother.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

That's the second mournfang done. Can also cross use him as "counts as" Juggies and as rot flies. For Mournfang I have them in a unit tray where I use cav bases to fill out their proper base size.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

More work on the Ironblaster conversion. Instead of having the traditional Ogre crewman... I decided that he should have been partially absorbed by the Slugcannon, with his arms feeding into the cannon. The paperclip shows where the next arm will be feeding to the cannon (another tentacle essentially).

I also made sure the bottom section doesn't look like it's just a giant turd as well. From a top view the (carapace?) like things kind of look like a hang nail in how they grow out.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

WIP of the Ironblaster conversion. Contemplating adding actual chains along side to add detail, but I'm not sure. Still needs basing.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the Idea Swiss but this is missing detail in my opinion. When taken next to your other models and conversions there is too much flat area. Some chains and armour pieces would do a good job of adding that missing detail.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

More work done on the Ironblaster conversion.

Contemplating extending the armored skirt forward, as that's it's armor (justifying its save), and it helps give it something more than a giant flesh blob.

Also, note the Nurgling acting as the Gnoblar loader. My whole army will have Nurglings running around like Gnoblars. Nurglings... they make good pets!

Hoping the new camera is even better than the last.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's the BSB. The yellow isn't nearly as bright in person.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a bunch of the Ironguts.


This is Curly.






The standard bearer, with his Nurgling (Using those as Gnoblars).





This is possibly my favorite Irongut, as I loved how his head turned out... and the Nurgling riding his shoulder is something that seemed like a fun idea to me.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Bellower






Champion






The Other Curly 





Steve


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Slaughtermaster, will chew you up and spit you out...

it pays not to mess with Beavis and Butthead...

Woah, sorry there... got a song in my head as I prep for Waaaghpaca... where we have to sing to get bonuses to spelling/dispelling in one of the scenarios.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Last of the Ironguts



Mournfang unit










Maneaters!!!




The Army so Far
(It's my Warriors of Chaos/Daemons of Chaos display board... I need a new board for the "Rotgut Tribe"). However as I am using the same basing (to be able to cross use units) it works.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, some seriously cool and interesting models here mate. They have an almost Harryhausen vibe going on.

Really like paint scheme and the attention to detail :victory:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the man eater units. By far the coolest conversion you've done.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I love all of the conversions, Very impressed by the greenstuff work.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Leadblechers!


Bellower



Langdon



Timmy



Locutus the Fat



I had to make an objective with a Rockstar theme for The Midwest Rampage, so I made Nurgly Cyrus riding a wrecking ball.




Currently building my 2nd Ironblaster.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nurgly Cyrus is awesome :victory:

Great work on those leadbelchers too!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Second Ironblaster evolution.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice. Very nice. I was soncering how you managed those slug bodies .


----------

